
Walmart will start requiring all customers to wear masks - aspenmayer
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/15/business/walmart-masks/index.html
======
elmerfud
I have my plague doctor mask all ready for this, but honestly I don't find
much reason to go in to a Walmart store anymore. Overall retail shoppers have
become a lot more self-centered and a lot less socially aware than they used
to be. Walmart seems to have a excessive concentration of these people.

I remember being taught as a child don't leave your cart in the middle of the
isle when you need to get something or examine a product. Move it to the side
so there's room for people to pass. To be aware of others around you who might
want to get products your standing in front of and move to the side so they
can get them. These kind of basic things have vanished. It seems people don't
even try and corral their children anymore, or at least that its so common it
seems everyone is this way.

While Walmart can't always control their patrons they seem to have management
issues to. The express line seems to allow and ever increasing number is
items. They usually put the oldest and slowest worker on the express line
instead of the fastest. The self checkout is kind if a joke of a mess herding
people around.

I guess if there was no other options Walmart would be where I would go, but
it's so rare for me to even step in their store anymore. I'll order Walmart
products online, but in store shopping they better have a fantastic deal but
overall their prices are that much different than other places that don't have
that kind of Walmart mess.

~~~
skyyler
> They usually put the oldest and slowest worker on the express line instead
> of the fastest

They put whoever is available there.

Your belief that walmart goes out of its way to inconvenience you is
laughable, as you call walmart shoppers self centered.

------
Fjolsvith
Surprising that all these big box retailers are allowed to be open at all when
smaller businesses are forced to close.

------
bradknowles
All reports I’ve heard from family members indicate that Walmart store
managers refuse to enforce any mask requirements of any sort.

I don’t think this corporate policy change is going to have any impact on
that.

